# First brown egg



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Today is the day, we found our first egg. The kids were with me, and were the ones to find it. Then to add to the excitment we found a kitten running around the barn. I can't wait for the rest to start laying.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome ! Congrats!


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome! How old is the hen?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

congratulations on your first egg


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks all... they are about 5 months old.


----------



## ScottV (Jul 2, 2012)

Congrats! That means I only have 5 months, minus 2 days to go. Lol My new flock is 2 days old.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Funny thing is, I asked the kids to put it in the outside fridge for safe keeping. We went to add the second egg with it and found the first one in the freezer. Thanks kids.


----------



## jtwins (Aug 6, 2012)

Finding the first eggs of any new edition to the flock is always so fun and exciting!


----------



## james1952 (Jul 31, 2012)

We found our first yesterday. We have 15 chickens and don't know which one layed. Also one today in the same spot. Our chickens are 4 months and one week old.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

2 more eggs I will have my first dozen. I think all this heat we have had has delayed the egg laying.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

YAY on the egg and WOOHOOO on the kitten!!!!


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

What I thought was a kitten ended up being a cat with 2 kittens.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Well the new little family needs a home and security too. Get her spayed and you've good some homeland security for the chickens. My 7 cats sit on top of my parrot cage. We all live in harmony.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

She is deffinetly an outdoor cat. The only time anybody can touch her is when she has food in front of her. The kittens we only see when they peak out of hiding places in the barn. They do have some security . Cats don't live long around here. The coyote population is very high here. I will do my best to protect them and gain their trust.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Generally when they are pregnant or nursing they are much friendlier. Might be your best chance to get her in a carrier and to a vet for spay and vaccines. Unless you want her feral And breeding. Good luck with them all.


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

Catch her in a have a heart kennel...take her to get spayed at a community low cost spay and neuter clinic...bait the trip with a can or a spoon of cat food from a can...if you catch the kittens first put them in a safe room or kennel. WHERE do you live...


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I live in north west Indiana out in the country. It is a big farming comunity. I will have to catch them this fall and get their vacs. I will at least do that. I will check on getting them fix , or finding a good home too.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My suggestion would be Don't put it off. By then they will be much harder to catch and may be further beyond socializing. Do it now while they are small and likely mom is still nursing them. They start to wander out at 5 weeks but will nurse until about 8 weeks. Do it now or it will be do much more difficult. And yes you can spay her while she is nursing them. It's mostly for comfort and love at this stage and much less about nutrition.


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

I agree...


----------

